# The Best Revolver For Concealed Weapon



## DOND (Feb 16, 2007)

What Would Be My Best Choice For A Concealed Weapon And Home Protection.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

That's not a hard question. Smith & Wesson J-frame .38, enclosed or shrouded hammer. Of the three choices, steel/aluminum/titanium, aluminum is probably the best compromise, titanium is only for serious masochists (like me). Steel is easier to shoot, but harder to carry in a pocket without dragging your pants down.

Second choice, Taurus copy of the Smith & Wesson.


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

As milquetoast pointed out, you can't go wrong with a j-frame size .38. But you must take into consideration the build of your body. I'm 5'8" 175 lbs. and although I carry quite a few different handguns, I am most fond of my S&W K frame Model 19. I have the ole' "narrow waist,broad shoulder" build and can conceal most duty sized handguns as easy as I can a J frame. So take in to account your build and body size when making your selection as well as what type of holster you're going to be using. I prefer IWB (inside the waistband) holsters to all else but that's me. Good luck to ya'.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Carry Gun*

My own choice is the Smith & Wesson Model 19 Combat Magnum in 2 1/2" barrel and stocked with Eagle Secret Service grips:









Its the centerpiece.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*M-19*



Bob Wright said:


> My own choice is the Smith & Wesson Model 19 Combat Magnum in 2 1/2" barrel and stocked with Eagle Secret Service grips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:smt023 I am with you on this one Bob. The M-19 is my all time favorite carry revolver. I did carry a lot of different J-frames and Colts also as back then I done a lot of trading.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

i carry a s&w 642 in pocket holster and also owb i am very satistied with it. many years ago i carried a s&w m19 2 1/2 but like the fool i am i sold it.


----------



## TnPapa (Feb 27, 2007)

For pocket carry 340pd all the time and when I am wearing shorts I also carry my 325SC in 45acp in an owb holster. :nutkick:


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't forget about the Ruger SP101 (or the GP100 for that matter).


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Revolver*

Don't forget about the Charter Arms .44 Bulldog, or the Taurus 5 shot
.44 spl. The .44 spl. is an excellent cartridge! :mrgreen:

Bottom line: find a gun that fits your hand, because you will be able to
control it better than one that doesn't fit.

Good luck and have fun looking for a new gun! :smt023


----------

